# South Dakota Black Hills turkeys



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I lost my private land spot that I have had the last 20 yrs in the Black Hills. It was bought out by the SD. Nature conservancy. Anyone know of any good forest service land in the hills around Deadwood?


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

You can hunt anywhere that is Black Hills National Forest Land......there is some private property throughout but it will be posted as a Saftey Zone...other then that take some roads and do some scouting you can go pretty much anywhere you want just stay on the logging roads....plenty of turkeys everywhere....good luck


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Buck. I am at a little bit of a disadvantage, I live in Colorado, so scouting will be tuff. I will let ya know how we do when I get back from the hunt on the 17th..


----------

